# Liefer-Verzögerung bei verschiedenen Canyon Modellen



## mstaab_canyon (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

leider haben wir vor kurzem erfahren, das einige Modelle nicht zu den von unserem Lieferanten genannten Terminen gefertigt werden können sondern etwas verzögert bei uns eintreffen. Von den über 40 Modellen die wir im Programm haben sind folgende von einer  Lieferverzögerung betroffen:

Grand Canyon Ultimate
Big Mountain I
Big Mountain II
ES 5 
ES 6
XC 5
XC 6
MR 7
MR 8
MR 9
WXC 4
WXC 5
Road Lite Pro WRX

Alle anderen Modelle kommen zeitnah zu denen in unserem System eingepflegten Terminen. Die tatsächliche Dauer der Verzögerung bei den oben genannten Modellen hängt auch von dem Bestelltermin und dem ursprünglich vorgesehenen Montageterminen ab. Das kann hier im Forum nicht aufgedröselt werden. Deshalb wird jeder betroffene Kunde in den nächsten Tagen von uns individuell informiert. Ich möchte mich für diese Verzögerung entschuldigen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## deerk (19. Februar 2004)

hi

hhmmm... das ja nicht so dolle naja machste nix dran 

was heisst denn jetzt etwas verzögert   


Greetz

 

D.

>edit<ohhh man ich sollte vielleicht auch mal zu ende lesen   
hat sich ja dann erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sw83 (19. Februar 2004)




----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

Tja, die XC6/XC5 scheinen noch weiter in die Ferne gerückt zu sein. Nur kurz zu meinem Verständnis:

*Nerve XC6/5:* heute bestellt, Lieferung Ende April?

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## mstaab_canyon (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade einmal gecheckt, ein XC 5 das heute bestellt wird bekommt einen Liefertermin am 20.04. Das gilt aber nur für Neubestellungen, bereits georderte Räder haben entsprechend frühere Termine.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ulrike (19. Februar 2004)

na ja aber dann könnt ihr ja räder die vorher komlett sind eventuell früher aufbauen (also die anderen modelle meine ich)


----------



## Daryl (19. Februar 2004)

na ganz toll - das macht einiges von dem bisherigen tollen eindruck wieder platt, diese ewige warterei hier

ich hoffe insbesondere das mr9 wird jetzt nicht noch VIEL später ausgeliefert, sonst muß ich mich doch anderweitig orientieren und hier stornieren, weil die saison schon läuft und kein bike geliefert wird!


----------



## kh-cap (19. Februar 2004)

na klasse. ich habe gerade im shop angerufen und nach meinem liefertermin gefragt, da ich hier im forum erfahren habe, dass ich auch zu den "glücklichen" gehöre. zuerst wurde mir gesagt, dass man noch nichts sagen könnte. da bin ich fast geplatzt. ich sagte dem netten herrn, dass im forum steht, dass man die kunden schriftlich über die neuen termine informieren würde, die briefe gingen jetzt raus. daraufhin meinte er, es gäbe probleme mit den zuliefereren und ... ich habe ihm das wort abgeschnitten und gefragt, wer meine mehr als 3100.- euro bekommen würde, shimano, der rahmenhersteller oder canyon? mich würde es nicht interessieren wer daran schuld ist, für mich ist canyon der ansprechpartner, sonst keiner. er bat dann um meine kundennummer. nach kurzer zeit bekam ich die antwort, dass es ende märz wird (statt 15.03.04). falls mir das zu lange wäre, könnte ich ja stornieren. (klasse und dann bei einem anderen neu bestellen und wieder warten, habe ja erst 4,5 wochen hinter mir. das mit einer neubestellung wird canyon wohl auch wissen, oder?). ich verneinte dies und meinte, dass zwei wochen ok seien. darauf meinte er, dass dies aber nur vorläufig sei. erst nächste woche könnte man genau sagen, wie lange die verzögerung tatsächlich dauere.
mir blieb fast die spucke weg. noch länger. also bei mehr als 2-3 wochen werde ich wohl tatsächlich anderswo investieren. ich will ja irgendwann noch fahren und zwar diese saison.
na ja, eine woche warten geht noch, dann wird entschieden.
es sollten alle aber nachhaken. meldet euch mit euren terminen hier. ich denke man muß sich nicht alles gefallen lassen und vor allen dingen ist ein lapidares "entschuldigung" wohl etwas einfach, oder was meint ihr?


kh-cap


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2004)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> ein XC 5 das heute bestellt wird bekommt einen Liefertermin am 20.04.



Also, pi mal daum 8 Wochen. Danke, Michael. Das hilft mir weiter. Ich glaube, auf mein Yellowstone habe ich noch länger gewartet, als 8 Wochen.

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Daryl (19. Februar 2004)

sehe ich auch so, wenn die neuen liefertermine sich um mehr als 2-3 wochen verzögern, werde ich auch wieder stornieren und bei einem mitbewerber einkaufen.

ich frage mich nur allen ernstes was diese riesig angelegte werbeaktion von canyon soll, bei der man die kataloge in so vielen radmagazinen findet, wenn dann die lieferzeiten so katastrophal sind und mehrmals auch noch verschoben werden. das ist vollkommen unprofessionell! 

außerdem warte ich immer noch auf die bestätigung meiner bestellung und den voraussichtlichen liefertermin. seit 2 wochen nix schriftliches in der hand, nur bestätigung per mail. ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das alles so sein soll.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Daryl, bitte sende mir mal Deinen Realnamen und die Adresse, ich schaue dann mal nach der Order. Wahrscheinlich hat der Kollege einfach vergessen, bei der Auftragsanahme ein Häkchen bei "Auftragsbestätigung" zu machen. Wie schon oben geschrieben, wir schreiben die betroffenen Kunden an und teilen ihnen die voraussichtlichen neuen Liefertermine mit. Das Thema ist komplex, hängt mit Verzögerungen sowohl bei Shimano als auch bei unserem Lieferanten zusammen. Uns sind da ziemlich die Hände gebunden, trotzdem versuchen wir individuell Lösungen zu finden um Euch zufrieden zu stellen. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael, ich habe nur einen Rahmen bestellt, MR9, bin ich da auch von der Verzögerung betroffen? Gruß Ronja.


----------



## nixblix (19. Februar 2004)

Super jetzt behalten meine Kumpels doch recht.     

"Kauf kein blos kein Bike beim Versender"

Hatte mich ja schon mit der Wartezeit von 3,5 Monaten abgefunden.
Jetzt aber diese Meldung schockt mich echt.

Grad diese Woche hab ich eine Gardaseetour geplant.
Hotel ist gebucht und ich steh ohne Bike da.

Was mich wundert  
Mein ES6 verzögert sich.
Das ES7 wird aber geliefert. An den Schimano-Teilen kanns nicht liegen,
das sind ja die gleichen sowie fast alles Andere am Bike auch.
Eventuell gehts ja nur schneller weils ein bisschen teurer ist.


PS: Freu mich schon auf den schlauen Kommentar von Ulrike


----------



## ulrike (19. Februar 2004)

ich hab gehört das man am gardasee auch gut windsurfen kann....


----------



## Daryl (19. Februar 2004)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Daryl, bitte sende mir mal Deinen Realnamen und die Adresse, ich schaue dann mal nach der Order. Wahrscheinlich hat der Kollege einfach vergessen, bei der Auftragsanahme ein Häkchen bei "Auftragsbestätigung" zu machen. Wie schon oben geschrieben, wir schreiben die betroffenen Kunden an und teilen ihnen die voraussichtlichen neuen Liefertermine mit. Das Thema ist komplex, hängt mit Verzögerungen sowohl bei Shimano als auch bei unserem Lieferanten zusammen. Uns sind da ziemlich die Hände gebunden, trotzdem versuchen wir individuell Lösungen zu finden um Euch zufrieden zu stellen.
> 
> ...



soeben an Dich verschickt, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Staabi (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ulrike,

ich finde es ja sehr nett, das Du hier immer für Canyon Partei ergreifst. Dennoch möchte ich Dich bitten, Dich etwas zurückzuhalten. Im IBC ist der Eindruck entstanden, das Du ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon bist und Deine Postings fingiert werden um Canyon in einem guten Licht erscheinen zu lassen. Ich möchte Dich deshalb darum bitten, Kommentare wie oben zu lassen. Ich kann verstehen, das Nixblix sauer ist, ein Kommentar wie oben giesst da nur Öl ins Feuer und hat auch mit dem Thema an sich nichts zu tun.

@alle: ich möchte Euch versichern, das Ulrike kein Canyon-Mitarbeiter ist oder von uns initiert wurde.

@Nixblix: Bitte sende mir mal Deine Kundendaten in die Firma ([email protected]). Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## ulrike (19. Februar 2004)

in ordnung. Ich bin def. kein canyonmitarbeiter. sorry wollte keinen ernsthaft kränken und lass diese "spässe" ab sofort.  aber die räder gefallen m  ir trotzdem schon länger, würde mich also als fan bezeichnen. gruss uli.
nur noch ernsthafte fragen und allen viel spass beim biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (19. Februar 2004)

also, ich muß sagen mich ärgert dieser terminverzug sehr und bevor ich mich hier jetzt auskotze werde ich lieber das ganze am samstag im shop mal persönlich nachfragen.

AAAAAAAAber, mal ein ganz großes lob an staabi, er kann bestimmt nichts dafür und bekommt hir von allen seiten eins auf den deckel und bearbeitet dieses forum selbst um diese zeit noch.

@ michael
wirklich meine hochachtung, ich hoffe du wirst gut von herr arnold bezahlt ;-)
an dir wird es bestimmt nicht liegen, wenn ich mich, (je nach dem liefertermin, den ich hofentlich verbindlich am samstag erfahre) doch noch für ein anderes bike entscheide!

@ ulrike

nicht das du mich falsch verstehst, ich bin kein fan von cube, sondern von gutem preis-leistungsverhältnis, daher habe ich mir ja auch schon im dezember ein xc6 bestellt, ich finde canyon also sehr gut, aber das einhalten von lieferterminen zählt für mich halt auch dazu. und für mich beginnt die saison mitte bis end märz und nicht mitte bis ende april.
also nichts für ungut und noch einen schönen abend.

toddy


----------



## paul14767 (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

mein Montagetermin für das MR 9 soll am 12.03.04 sein , wird sich dieser arg verschieben, oder handelt es sich mehr um Bestellungen die im Febuar getätigt wurden? Habe meine Auftragsbestätigung am 05.01.04 erhalten, also im Dezember bestellt. Außerdem, @ alle, der Michael kann nichts dafür.


Gruß Paul


----------



## Mumm (19. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich hab vor langem mein XC5 bestellt und auch eine Tour für Ostern am Gardasee "gebucht". Ich habe bei der Bestellung den Mann am Telefon versprechen lassen das ich vor Ostern mein Rad hab, weil das letztes Jahr genauso war, wenn das nicht klapt bekommt mein Geld jemand anderes.
Mein Termin war für den 11.03.2004 festgesetzt! Wie viel länger muß ich warten? Kann ich am Donnertag mit einem Canyon Bike nach Italien fahren? Oder muß ich mit meiner Oma am Osterbaum sitzen?
Mumm

P.S.: Uli nich einschüchtern lassen, sonst gibt´s hier ja gar nicht mehr zu lachen!


----------



## Daryl (20. Februar 2004)

keiner macht hier dem michael persönlich einen vorwurf, ist immer saublöd der überbringer von schlechten nachrichten zu sein. 

fakt ist einfach nur, dass hier in der geschäftspolitik was ordentlich daneben läuft und entgegen dem kundenwunsch nach schneller belieferung (für immerhin einige tausend euro) erstmal eine lange lieferzeit von vielen wochen bis monaten vorausgeht, die dann auch noch verlängert wird - und das wo dann schon die saison läuft und einige von uns entweder ohne rad dastehen und rennen stornieren müssen oder sogar urlaube umdisponieren müssen.

ich hab vor 3 jahren bei dc einen sportwagen bestellt und auch 7 monate darauf gewartet, der liefertermin stimmte aber auf den tag genau. der perfekte service rundherum bei der abholung in bremen hat die ganze geschichte zu einem erlebnis fürs leben gemacht. was wäre passiert, wenn ich mein damaliges auto zu früh verkauft hätte und der liefertermin mal um 4 wochen verlegt worden wäre - da hätte ich ganz dumm aus der wäsche geschaut.
und genauso dumm siehts jetzt aus, einige rennen gebucht - aktuelles rad ist quasi verkauft und das training auf dem neuen rad zu den wirklichen guten rennen schmilzt auf wenige wochen. das ist echt bitter.

wie gesagt, nichts gegen michael und ich bin sicher das dort alles getan wird um uns zufriedenzustellen - aber ich würde jetzt den zulieferern ordentlich wohintreten damit die ihre termine einhalten und canyon nicht demnächst durch die fachpresse als anbieter hochwertiger aber preisgünstiger bikes die nicht lieferbar sind angeteast wird - zudem den rekord an stornos in 2004 aufstellt.

ich habe verständnis für probleme, solange der absolute wille zur vermeidung und behebung derer erkennbar ist. das canyon sich traut dies in einem öffentlichen forum zu diskutieren ist schon einmal mutig und der sache dienlich.


----------



## kh-cap (20. Februar 2004)

das ist es, ich mache auch keinem einzelnen mitarbeiter von canyon einen vorwurf. es nervt mich nur, wenn ich immer zu hören bekomme, dass der schuld ist oder der. fakt ist, ich habe bei canyon bestellt und bezahle bei denen, also haben die (für mich) die verantwortung und sind mein ansprechpartner. wenn ich dann am telefon auch noch ausflüchte zu hören bekomme und erst auf genaues nachfragen fakten genannt werden, ist es wohl normal, dass ich gereizt bin. 
es ist mehr als ärgerlich wenn falsch geplant wird (egal ob vom hersteller, importeur oder wem auch immer). auch mein rad ist anfang märz weg. wenn ich nun umbestelle (was mir wirklich schwer fallen würde, da mir das mr 9 ausgesprochen gut gefällt), muss ich u.u. wieder wochen warten und bei ein bißchen pech ist die saison gelaufen.
zu den zahlen von oben ist noch zu sagen:
-26 mountain-bike-modelle, also über 50% der angebotenen modelle bei canyon
-12 betroffene modelle, davon 11!!!!!!!, also weit über 90%, mtb`s und 1 rr
da hinkt es wohl etwas. es wurde wohl ganz klar in diesem segment falsch geplant (egal von wem).
was mich nur wundert, das mr 6 ist nicht betroffen, da liegt der montagetermin ja eh bei mitte mai (glaube ich in erinnerung zu haben). dies war für mich auch ein grund auf das mr 9 umzuschwenken (eventuell mehr geld ausgegeben und doch gleicher termin?)
aber wie schon gesagt, ich warte noch eine woche, bleibt es bei der verscheibung von mitte auf ende märz (in meinem fall), ist das in ordnung.
schaun wir mal.

*für nixbilx*: ich habe das mr 9, also das teuerste modell + ausrüstung + schuhe, bestellt und bin auch betroffen. am preis liegt es anscheinend nicht.

kh-cap


----------



## fatzke (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich bin ja schon wenig begeistert über meinen Liefertermin von 26.07.2004 für ein ES7 in XL.
Jetzt muß ich mal ganz dumm nachhören, welche Auswirkungen die ganze Geschichte auf diesen Liefertermin hat. 
Da sich ja alle Termin nach hinten verschieben, hat die Montage ja jetzt 'langeweile' und nach hinten wird es dann eng, noch dazu diese Rahmen noch nicht einmal in der Produktion sein dürften.
Sollte sich dieser Termin nochmals verschieben ist meine Toleranz am Ende denn dann ist die Saison mit dem neuen Bike wirklich komplett gelaufen.
Ich halte es auch für sehr blauäugig Prospekte in einer Bike-Zeitschrift zu verteilen und mit Test's auf den Putz zu hauen und sich dann zu wundern wenn man die Produkte auch noch verkauft.
Michael auch ich nehme es Dir nicht persönlich und Euer Preisleistungsverhältnis ist einsame Spitze, aber die Verantworlichen haben sich ganz schön verkalkuliert. Ich hoffe Ihr seid Euch bewußt das so etwas schon manches Unternehmen richtig Federn gekostet hat.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mumm (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe gerade mit den Leuten von Canyon telefoniert, die haben mir gesagt, daß sich mein Termin auf Anfang April verschiebt. :-( 
Aber so richtig sicher ist das auch noch nicht.
Wie siehts aus bei euch Michael, bekomme ich ein Ersatzrad über Ostern gestellt, wenn ihr auch den Termin nicht einhalten könnt? Mir reicht auch ein altes gebrauchtes hauptsache ich kann meinen wohlverdienten Urlaub am Gardasee genissen! Das währe der richtige Zeitpunkt die Kundenfreundlichkeit unterbeweis zu stellen!
Grüß Mumm


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2004)

ich finde garnicht dass ulrike so sehr für canyon partei ergreift, sie hat sich wohl, génau wie ich, nach langem überlegen für ein bike entschieden und wartet jetzt einfach ab was passiert. (außerdem hat sie das richtige bike bestellt ) man kann ihr aber nicht zum vorwurf machen, dass sie das ganze etwas entspannter sieht als einige andere hier.

mumm, ich befürchte fast, dass canyon nicht genug gebrauchte auf lager hat um allen eins zu geben. ausserdem sollten sie es dann nicht im forum verkünden 

vor 18 jahren hab ich auf ein radl auch 5 wochen länger gewartet als angegeben---

hmm wer ist nochmal einkäufer für canyon?   

gruß
fone


----------



## wildbiker (20. Februar 2004)

Oje... worauf hat man sich da eingelassen..naja.. ich hoff mal das sich der Montage/Liefertermin dann im Mai nicht auch nochmal nen paar Wochen hinauszögert...


----------



## Baffi47 (20. Februar 2004)

Hi @, 
also ich habe mein Bike XC6 am 17.12.2003 ! bestellt mit dem voraussichtl. Montagetermin 12.03.2004. Die Absicht war, das mein Bike auch rechtzeitig zur Saison da ist, denn auch ich habe bereits Ostern gebucht - und jetzt? Was soll ich tun ? Laufen ? . Also ich verfolge bereits seit längerem dieses Forum und ich muß feststellen, das doch sehr viele einen Montagetermin 12/13. März haben      wie geht das ?.Aber jetzt warte ich erst mal auf die offizielle Mitteilung per Post von Canyon, vielleicht bin ich davon gar nicht betroffen.

Viele Grüsse
Baffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (20. Februar 2004)

hi *,

ich warte zur zeit auf ein specialized enduro.
bei specialized scheint es auch größere probleme zu geben.
laut meinem händler liegt das problem bei shimano.
das kann natürlich nicht unser problem sein.
jetzt könnten die hersteller mal zeigen wie groß die kundenfreundlichkeit ist. über preisabschläge oder ähnliches müsste man da meiner meinng nach auf jedenfall sprechen können. die hersteller können sich ja dann das geld bei ihren zuliefern abholen. glaube aber nicht, dass das so laufen wird.
letztendlich wird's auf dem rücken der kunden ausgetragen.
das zeigt mir nur einmal mehr, dass die fahrradindustrie noch nicht kapiert hat, dass sie bei dem preissegment, in dem wir uns hier bewegen, auch ein entsprechenden service bieten muss. 

ciao
 ttbitg


----------



## pefro (20. Februar 2004)

ttbitg schrieb:
			
		

> hi *,
> jetzt könnten die hersteller mal zeigen wie groß die kundenfreundlichkeit ist. über preisabschläge oder ähnliches müsste man da meiner meinng nach auf jedenfall sprechen können....



Das kannst Du knicken, ich gehe mal davona aus, das Shimano das nicht die Bohne interessiert. Einen Quasi Monopolisten kann das auch reichlich egal sein. Einzige Alternative: Lass Dir von Deinem Händler SRam Teile ans Bike bauen - so erhöht sich der Marktanteil von SRam und der Einfluss von Shimano sinkt (laaangsam)...

Was mich schon ein wenig wundert: Im letzten Jahr war das doch bei Canyon genau das gleiche.... Ich habe mir damals selbst auch kein Canyon Bike bestellt, weil es mir einfach 200 Euro wert war, denn Sommer über Biken zu können und Lieferzeiten von nem 1/4 Jahr bei der heutigen Fülle an Bikeherstellern und deren Leistungsdichte ein absolutes KO Kriterium sind. 

Als meinem Bekannten im Winter wiedermal solche utopischen Lieferfristen genannt wurden, ist der einfach zum Cube Händler getappt (soll keine Schleichwerbung sein, hätte auch ein anderes Bike werden können) - naja, und was soll ich sagen - der fährt seit 2 Wochen sein AMS Pro bei absolut geilem Wetter hier und genießt es...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## deerk (20. Februar 2004)

hi 

also big mountain bestellt am 10.01.04  normaler liefertermin 02.03 
jetzt auf 15.04 verschoben ganz toll   also wahrscheinlicher
liefertermin   :kotz:  unter etwas verschoben versteh ich was anderes 
aber echt jetzt währe mal ein goody angesagt find ich um die wartezeit 
bischen zu versüssen oder @staabi wie sieht es aus  

also wenn sich das noch mal verschiebt muss ich mir echt mal überlegen was ich mache 


so long

Greetz

 

D.


----------



## kh-cap (20. Februar 2004)

6 wochen verzögerung? respekt. da bin ich ja echt gespannt was bei den anderen rauskommt.

kh-cap


----------



## jwauhd (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael,

wie sieht es denn nun mit den aktuellen Lieferterminen aus, wenn ich mein Bike erst in den nächsten Tagen bestelle?

Zur Auswahl stehen bei mir das ES7 oder XC5. Größe M oder L. 

Wie ich hörte, habt ihr zur Probefahrt in Koblenz nur die Größe M. Wie groß ist den der fahrerische Unterschied zu L?

Ich lese gelegentlich über Upgrade-Möglichkeiten bei euren bikes. Welche bietet ihr an? Weder auf eurer HP noch im Prospekt habe ich hierzu etwas gefunden.

Gruß Jens


----------



## kh-cap (23. Februar 2004)

hallo leute,
habe heute per post meinen neuen termin (für mr 9) bekommen. ist jetzt der 31.03.04, also 2 wochen später. sollte es dabei bleiben ist das o.k. 
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## Oetti03 (23. Februar 2004)

hi Volkz!!

Hab grad den neuen Termin für mein XC5 bekommen:

  statt 11.3.04 ist es jetzt der 6.4.04 

Gruß Oetti03


----------



## paul14767 (23. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

mein neuer Montagetermin (MR 9) ist auch der 31.03 (vorher 12.03.), also damit kann ich leben.
Aber dann gehts los!!!!

Gruss Paul


----------



## wildbiker (23. Februar 2004)

Jepp.. mich hats auch mit Terminänderung getroffen (nettes Briefchen von Canyon).. neuer voraussichtlicher Termin is der 3.6.04... bräuchte mein Bike eigentlich zu Pfingsten... mhm.. und nu..abwarten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nixblix (23. Februar 2004)

ES6

Bestellt am 12.12.2003
Erster Montagetermin 20.03.2004
Aktueller Termin: 22.04.2004
Das sind satte 5 Wochen mehr.   

:kotz:  Prost Mahlzeit!  :kotz:


----------



## kh-cap (24. Februar 2004)

habe mich nach alternativen umgesehen. ziemlich frostig hier in deutschland. es lebe die kundenfreundlichkeit.
stevens noch nicht im laden (zumindest bei den beiden händlern in meiner gegend), cube ams pro auf anfrage 10-12 wochen lieferzeit (mindestens - war wenigstens ehrlich der händler-), kona erst zweite jahreshälfte. giant könnte ich innerhalb einer woche haben, rocky elemet auch (dummerweise bei gleicher ausstattung wie das mr 9 ca. 2000.- euro teurer). man könnte glatt glauben die haben sich abgesprochen (ich weis ist blödsinn). was kann man machen? warten oder auf ein neues bike verzichten. tolle alternativen.
ich komme mit dem 31.03. ja noch gut weg. wenn ich aber die anderen zeite heir llese...... habe auch vor über ostern wegzufahren. habe auch noch mein altes bike verkauft (geht nächste woche weg, hätte es wie geplant doch behalten sollen). 
na ja, am telefon wurde mir gesagt, dass man fest davon ausgeht, dass die jetzigen termine eingehalten werden. hoffentlich, hab ja keine alternative.
frustige grüße

kh-cap


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2004)

hm muss man wohl flexibler planen. bzw langfristiger.

ach: canyon is schuld 

nix für ungut, aber wenn man sich mal umschaut, sieht man doch dass es eben nicht SOO einfach ist sich jetzt für ein anderes bike zu entscheiden, nix von wegen :zum händler seines vertrauens gehen und für ähnlich gute preise n super bike mitnehmen.
mitnehmen sicher, aber halt nur das was im laden rumsteht, bestellungen dauern (wie schon seit jahren).

wünsche gute nerven und geduld
fone


----------



## Baffi47 (24. Februar 2004)

XC6

Bestellt am 17.12.2003
Erster Montagetermin 12.03.2004
Aktueller vorrausichtlicher Termin: 13.04.2004   

Über Ostern (8-12.4) bereits Tour gebucht - das wars wohl   .

Baffi


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2004)

was ich nicht ganz verstehe (ich will Keinen angreifen, nicht falsch verstehen) ihr seit doch auch vorher schon Fahrhrad gefahren oder, dann nehmt halt solange den alten Hobel.

Ich versteh ja euren Ärger, aber wahrscheinlich muß man bei dem heutigen Preisdruck mit diesen "Just in Time" Verzögerungen rechnen. ich habe meine Räder bis jetzt immer bei meinem Händler gekauft, eines was halt da war. Ist individueller, man kann noch Änderungen vornehmen etc. aber halt teurer. Habe aber 2x auch ein Vorjahresmodell genommen, was den Preis wieder relativiert hat.

trotzdem viel Spaß beim Warten, bei den Canyon Bikes lohnt es sich ja denke ich.


----------



## holti72 (24. Februar 2004)

Genau das hab ich jetzt auch in Angriff genommen.

Sollte ich beim Händler nichts finden, wart ich halt bis zur Sparbuchaktion. Bis dahin tuts mein Hardtail auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht ganz verstehe (ich will Keinen angreifen, nicht falsch verstehen) ihr seit doch auch vorher schon Fahrhrad gefahren oder, dann nehmt halt solange den alten Hobel.



WLKIKIV!!!!

Es haben einige schon "den alten Hobel" verkauft. Lies, bevor du solche Meldungen schiebst.....


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2004)

kik
das ist aber auch nicht sehr weise
und, wo steht das denn?

wooly!! erst alles auswendig lernen, dann schreiben!!
sowas...

alles liebe
fone


----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben einige schon "den alten Hobel" verkauft. Lies, bevor du solche Meldungen schiebst.....



ich habe es gelesen, aber längst nicht alle. Und Bikes kann man sich auch leihen etc. Also heult doch nicht alle gleich immer los, euer Urlaub wäre im Eimer, wasseid ihr, Radfahrer oder Pauschaltouristen ...


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2004)

...ich glaub ich weiss die antwort 

gruß
fone


----------



## Daryl (24. Februar 2004)

naja, wer Spaßmaschine mit "e" schreibt......


----------



## fone (24. Februar 2004)

na, schon rennen verpasst?


----------



## punkrockhamburg (24. Februar 2004)

... die Liste der Räder die im Kopf dieses Threads angegeben ist, ist unvollständig.

Offensichtlich ist *auch das Grand Canyon Elite* betroffen, hab heute auch Post bekommen   

Bestellt am:         12.12.03 (!)
Montagetermin:    23.03.04
verschoben auf:   15.04.04

Schade...


----------



## nixblix (24. Februar 2004)

Der Wooly geht mir auf den Kranz,

auch wenn ich nichts ändern kann, möcht ich mich wenigsten darüber aufregen dürfen.   


Da möchte doch lieber die Ulrike wieder haben.


----------



## wildbiker (24. Februar 2004)

also ich hab am *9.12.2003* des MR 6 bestellt
voraussichtlicher Montagetermin *21.05.2004*
vor nen paar Tagen mit Terminänderung auf den *03.06.2004*


also seit froh das ihr euer Bike schon März/April bekommt..


----------



## Mumm (24. Februar 2004)

@Wooly
Hi,
ich bräuchte deinen Rat: Welches alte Rad soll ich nehmen? Das ca. 10 Jahre alte Holland Rad oder mein Rennrad  um am Gardasee in den Bergen zu fahren?

Gruß Mumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Februar 2004)

Mann Mann,

ich habe doch gesagt ich will niemand ANMACHEN. Nur wenn man das hier durchliest, haben alle dieses Frühjahr ihr erstes Bike ihres Lebens bestellt und gleichzeitig einen Bikeurlaub am Gardasee gebucht. Macht ihr das ein Treffen?

egal, ich mach mich jetzt davon und melde mich erst wieder wenn ich im April ein Big Mountain in S testen kann (oder im Juni?)   

gehabt euch wohl, hoffe eure Räder kommen so schnell wie möglich und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2004)

wildbiker, dass sind ja 14 tage. hast du echt deinen urlaub so knapp nach erhalt des radels gebucht???

hoffe alles wird gut.

gruß
fone


----------



## buelts76 (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Wartende

Letzten Herbst als ich mein XC5 bestellt habe, hatte man Lieferschwierigkeiten mit den Magura Bremsen. Da sich damals mein Liefertermin auch um mehr als 3 Wochen verschoben hat, musste ich schlussendlich keine Lieferkosten tragen. Was ich allerdings viel interessanter finde ist, dass mir Seinerzeit zugesichert wurde, dass diese Lieferschwierigkeiten auf Probleme mit den Bestandsdaten zurückzuführen sei. Als Konsequenz würden jetzt immer ausreichend Teile bestellt um so Lieferschwierigkeiten vorzubeugen.

Also wenn jetzt die Ursache der Lieferschwierigkeiten in der Produktion bei Shimano liegen würde, könnten ja auch alle anderen Bike-Hersteller nicht liefern, oder? Komischer weise, sieht man in den Läden aber einen Haufen 2004 Bikes rumstehen. 

Stellt sich für mich die Frage: Weshalb hat nur Canyon Lieferschwierigkeiten? Oder liegt hier ein Irrtum meinerseits vor?

Anschließen eine weitere Frage weshalb gibt Canyon überhaupt unverbindliche Liefertermine aus?

Abgeshen davon ist mein XC5 echt gut. Aber ich denke das wird euch auch nicht trösten.


----------



## fone (25. Februar 2004)

buelts76, das stimmt nicht.
in nem anderen thread wird gesagt, dass andere hersteller sehrwohl lieferschwierigkeiten haben.
specialized zb.
stevens sind noch nicht überall in den läden?
cube konnte ich nichtmal im "headquater" nen ams fahren, weil grad nicht da...naja ok in S war er da 

ist nicht nur canyon
totzdem ärgerlich, dass schon

gruß
fone


----------



## wildbiker (25. Februar 2004)

Gebucht is momentan noch nichts..Aber trotzdem wärs schon schön, das des Radl zu Pfingsten schon da ist, da ne 2 Tagestour schon im Groben besprochen wurde...

Wenns doch nich klappt, kann mer ja ende August am Mitteldeutschland Cup mitfahrn.. www.mdc-cc.de Termin für Leipzig 29.8.04

is dennoch ganz schön ärgerlich..


----------



## deerk (25. Februar 2004)

hi leutz...

urlaub hin oder her mir gehts einfach auf den sa** das ich jetzt so lange
auf mein bike warten muss weil ich mich wie jeder drauf gefreut habe und die 
"etwas verzögerung " halt in meinem fall 6 wochen sind   

bei 1-2 wochen würd ich ja garnix sagen 

ich weiss ist jetzt bischen aus der luft gegriffen aber musste jetzt mal sein   

Greetz

 

D.


----------



## fone (26. Februar 2004)

verständlich, und ärgerlich, aber anderen gehts genauso,
ich poste einfach mal nen anderen post:

Ahoi
ich hab mein ams-pro mitte januar bei einem schwäbischen bike-shop bestellt und der baut mir eine black platinum ein,die skareb elite spv behält er und ich bezahl nen kleinen obulus.Bei meinem gewicht (103 kg) ein muß sagen alle ) im januar hieß es noch ende februar kommt es aber nu hab ich einen anruf bekommen es kommr erst anfang april ;(( cube hat sich wohl übernommen..... nu warten wir auf black beauty wetter is eh kacke in der hauptstadt )
Ciao mike

beste wünsche 

fone


----------



## kh-cap (26. Februar 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> verständlich, und ärgerlich, aber anderen gehts genauso,
> ich poste einfach mal nen anderen post:
> 
> Ahoi
> ...



und das kann der arme kerl noch knicken. habe bei cube angefragt. erste ams pro werden anfang mai geliefert.
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## toddy (27. Februar 2004)

"und das kann der arme kerl noch knicken. habe bei cube angefragt. erste ams pro werden anfang mai geliefert.
gruß

kh-cap"

ein bekannter fährt schon eins!
hat es aber auch schon im dezember bestellt!

genau wie ich mein XC6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch gewählt zwischen Cube AMS und XC 6. Mir war auch bekannt, daß ich das Cube früher, also Anfang Februar bekommen würde, hätte auch gestimmt, das XC 6 halt wesentlich später.
Hab mich trotzdem für`s Canyon entschieden, warum wohl ?????  
Also ich warte gerne die zwei Wochen länger, den die Vorfreude ist sowieso die schönste Freude.

Kopfhoch und die besten Grüße
Leopold


----------



## fone (27. Februar 2004)

LimaBravo, genauso gehts mir auch.
hab mich irgendwann entschieden und jetzt WILL ich NUR noch das canyon  

und das mit der Vorfreude is ja nix neues 

gruß
fone


----------



## Auge1980 (2. März 2004)

kllkk


----------



## Auge1980 (2. März 2004)

Hallo, 

hab auch etliche male bei Canyon, Stevens, Cube etc angerufen, genervt etc. wann die Räder lieferbar sind. Antwort: Wenn sie heut bestellen, ... och so Anfang Mai, Mitte Mai.

Scheiß auf die ganzen Versandhaus Bikes.

War heut bei "meinem Local Cannondale Dealer", und bin ein Jekyll 800 gefahren (zwar fast nur Straße und etwas Schotterweg) aber das ist ein geiles Rad - und wisst ihr was ?! Lieferzeit 4-5 Tage !!!

Ok, der Spaß, kostet auch 2500 Piepen und hat nicht die super Ausstattung, aber das Teil fährt einfach Horrorshow und der Rahmen ist ein Gedicht. Sollte man dann "irgendwann mal" wieder etwas Geld auf Seite haben, ist ne Thomson Sattelstütze oder der ganze Schnickschnack auch schnell nachgekauft.

Also Jungs und Mädels - kauft euch eure Bikes jetzt, geht raus hobelt ein wenig durch den Wald und freut euch das ihr nicht noch 2-3 Monate auf glühenden Kohlen sitzt. 
Und wenn`s mit der Kohle nicht so flüssig aussieht bietet euch fast jeder Händler ne günstige Finanzierung.z.b:
www.neon-radsport.de

Sorry Canyon


----------



## fone (4. März 2004)

kik

wasn scherzkeks 
*brüll*
 

gruß
fone

ach : ich geh lieber noch n bisserl snowboarden, bei dem wetter...


----------



## tobssn (4. März 2004)

ich hatte ebenfalls mit einem canyon es5 geliebäugelt, aber dann die
ernüchterung, wenn ich jetzt bestelle, dann kriege ich es anfang mai!!!
also 8 wochen lieferzeit. und abgesehen davon, hätte ich mich dann nicht
mehr bei meinem "local bike dealer" blicken lassen können.
bei dem war ich dann auch und der hatt schon viele 2004 modelle von spezi, scott und trek rumstehen. gut, das fsr, das ich will hatt er nicht, aber in 2 wochen ist es wohl spätestens aus dem hauptlager da. und wenn er das sagt dann glaub ich ihm, bin schon sehr lange kunde da. vielleicht liegt das auch evt. daran das Kunden wie specialized, scott oder cannondale und wie sie alle heissen, sicher bevorzugt von shimano behandelt werden als canyon.
naja, egal auf jeden fall warte ich nicht 8 wochen auf ein rad, das 2000,-EURO oder mehr kostet. aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. März 2004)

jo eigentlich passt da der beliebte satz: zeit ist geld
--> wer zeit hat kann sich geld sparen, is einfach so.

gruß
fone


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> jo eigentlich passt da der beliebte satz: zeit ist geld
> --> wer zeit hat kann sich geld sparen, is einfach so.
> 
> gruß
> fone



Naja, wenn du mit Sprüchen anfängst: "Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt".... 
--> wer das Bike nicht probefährt, hat vielleicht eine unpassende Geometrie, und muss nochmal kaufen, is einfach so.  

Scherz beiseite, ich glaube schon, dass Canyon gute Bikes baut. Aber um das Geld, ohne Probefahren, mit den elendslangen Lieferterminen (habe ich - als hellseherische Vorhersage - schon mal in einem Thread vorhergesagt, und wurde von Canyon abgeschmettert - zu Unrecht, wie man jetzt sieht), wird einem das Bestellen bei Canyon schon ziemlich erschwert. Da braucht man Nerven aus Stahl. Ich bin mit meinem neuen auf jeden Fall schon glücklich, und ihr wartet immer noch, und das P/L-Verhältnis war bei meinem Bike ZUMINDEST eben so gut (ok, mit Verhandlung, aber mit den Händlern kann man wenigstens reden). Und ich kann mich jetzt noch bei meinem Händler blicken lassen, mit einem Canyon wäre es vorbei gewesen...

Nichts gegen eure Warterei, aber den abgedroschenen Spruch: Vorfreude ist die beste Freude, kann ich schon nicht mehr hören, auf einer Vorfreude kann ich nicht biken.....


----------



## fone (5. März 2004)

WATT? wer bist du denn?!

wo kommst du denn plötzlich wieder her...das mit der geo sei mal jedem selbst überlassen, speziell da es eine persönliche entscheidung ist und nicht von anderen abhängig

danke, dass du ansonsten meine aussage imho in vollem umfang bestätigst.

ich könnte mit dem bike im moment nichts anfangen, mein Starrrad steht im keller...bei mir is winter, da gibts noch andere möglichkeiten sich zu vergnügen.

hochachtungsvoll
fone


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2004)

Ihr kennt ja alle merkwürdige Händler. Wenn ich bei meinen Händlern mit dem Canyon auftauchen werde, schmeissen die mich bestimmt nicht raus.
Ich habe dort schon einige tausend Euro ausgegeben und wenn ich mal für das Canyon Ersatzteile brauche schraube ich da gewiss keinen Scheiß ran, außerdem brauchen meine anderen Räder auch ab und an neue Teile.
Aber selbst wenn man nicht über einen kleinen Fuhrpark verfügt, glaube ich, wird man nicht des Ladens verwiesen. Die Händler graben sich doch nicht selbst die Kundschaft ab.

[email protected]


----------



## hondacivic235 (5. März 2004)

so...also ich kann die ganzen Probleme mit der Lieferzeit nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

War heute bei Canyon und habe mir ein XC4 bestellt...und jetzt kommts: Liefertermin ist der 23.3.2004!!!  
ja, tatsächlich...der verkäufer konnte es auch kaum glauben. zuerst meinte er was von ende april/anfang mai...aber als wir dann die bestellung perfekt gemacht haben, hat die edv 23.3. gesagt!  

Ich will zwar nicht unnötig salz in euere wunden streuen...aber anscheinend ist das xc4 kaum von verzögerungen betroffen. *FREU*
das hat mir dann auch die entscheidung zwischen 4er und 6er extrem erleichtert.

und die Vorfreude steigt stunde um stunde! der sommer kann kommen!


----------



## Gamp69 (6. März 2004)

das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen! habe meine nerve xc4 am 13.02.2004 vor ort bestellt und mein voraussichtlicher liefertermin ist der 07.04.2004. hätte da mal gerne eine stellungnahme von canyon dazu.
haben sich die lieferzeiten nach vorne verschoben oder wie kann es sein, dass jemand der 4 wochen später bestellt sein bike 2 wochen vorher bekommen soll?


----------



## Staabi (6. März 2004)

Hallo,

@Gamp69: Bitte mail mir mal Deine Kundennummer in die Firma ([email protected]), ich prüfe den Status mal nach. Wir montieren auch durchaus mal Räder früher als im Werkstattplan vermerkt, aber das muss ich natürlich mal nachprüfen.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## zwo2 (6. März 2004)

Hallihallo!
Ich habe mir das Grand Canyon Pro bestellt. Jetzt steht hier im Forum das die Liste derer Bikes, die sich verzögern nicht abschließend ist. 

Ist mein Bike auch davon betroffen? 

Weiß dazu jemand etwas? 

Post habe ich diesbezüglich nocht nicht erhalten.

Gruß und Thx


----------



## mstaab_canyon (8. März 2004)

Hallo,

die Grand Canyon Pro sind momentan auf einem Schiff irgendwo auf den sieben Weltmeeren. Der Container soll ca. Ende diesen Monats bei uns eintreffen, die Liefertermine können deshalb größtenteils gehalten werden, eventuell gibt es bei dem ein oder anderem Kunden eine Verzögerung von vielleicht einer Woche. Das hängt vom ursprünglichen Montagetermin ab. Die Räder waren mit einem Liefertermin vom 23.03. im System.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## sskopnik (9. März 2004)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den Rennradmodellen aus? Ich warte seit 3+ Monaten auf einen Austauschrahmen (F6 Rahmenset). Letzte Terminzusage: 1-2 Märzwoche. Ich warte also *nur* auf den *nackten* Rahmen, nicht auf Komponenten vom "Quasimonopolisten". Sind die Rahmen bei euch bereits eingetroffen, oder schwimmen die auch noch immer irgendwo rum?

Gruß
  Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (10. März 2004)

Hallo,

F6 Austauschrahmen kommen mit einer Lieferung gegen Ende dieser Woche. Bitte mail mir mail die Kundennummer, dann kann ich da nachschauen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## kh-cap (11. März 2004)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> F6 Austauschrahmen kommen mit einer Lieferung gegen Ende dieser Woche. Bitte mail mir mail die Kundennummer, dann kann ich da nachschauen.
> 
> ...



hallo, eine frage, wie sieht es mit den mr9 rädern aus? bleibt es bei den verschobenen terminen oder ist ein montagetermin noch nicht absehbar.
sorry, aber es brennt langsam, osterurlaub ist gebucht, altes rad (ich weiß, meine eigene schuld) ist verkauft.
danke im voraus

kh-cap

ach ja, montahetermin für mich ist vom 15.03 auf den 31.03 verschoben worden.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

bitte mail mir doch noch einmal die Kundennummer. Ich schaue dann mal nach. 

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## kh-cap (14. März 2004)

sorry, mail mit daten bekommen?

kh-cap


----------



## kh-cap (16. März 2004)

hallo, ist meine anfrage untergegangen? habe 2 mails mit persönlichen daten gesendet. (frank senft, bad kreuznach)

gruß

kh-cap


----------



## Staabi (16. März 2004)

Hallo,

Du hast eine PM.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## kh-cap (17. März 2004)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast eine PM.
> 
> ...



sorry, wußte nicht wie das hier mit der pm geht. habe gedacht, dass ich eine e-mail bekomme   . habe die pm`s gelesen und warte die nächste ab.
vielen dank im voraus

kh-cap


----------



## pedda (19. März 2004)

hi,
habe einfach mal an mstaab ebenfalls meine daten geschickt. ist das okay? kann ich da mit ner antwort rechnen?

pedda


----------



## jup. (22. März 2004)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> die Grand Canyon Pro sind momentan auf einem Schiff irgendwo auf den sieben Weltmeeren. Der Container soll ca. Ende diesen Monats bei uns eintreffen, die Liefertermine können deshalb größtenteils gehalten werden, eventuell gibt es bei dem ein oder anderem Kunden eine Verzögerung von vielleicht einer Woche. Das hängt vom ursprünglichen Montagetermin ab. Die Räder waren mit einem Liefertermin vom 23.03. im System.
> 
> ...



hallo canyon-schrauber,
ich hoffe, ihr habt mein pro schon auf´m "tisch"!?
oder schwimmt der container etwa immer noch irgendwo auf einem ozean?
mein vorauss. montagetermin sollte der 24.03.04 sein - und das ist schließlich in 2 tagen - aber ich hab noch nix von euch gehört. gibt es da auch verschiebungen???
wie läuft das eigentlich mit der rechnung und der lieferung? soll ich jetzt schon bezahlen, damit mein rad nach der montage gleich verschickt werden kann?
viele fragen von einem sehr ungeduldig wartenden - hoffentlich gibt es ein paar (positive!) antworten.  danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jup. (25. März 2004)

haaalloooo canyon-mitarbeiter oder herr staab!!!!!
ich würde mich über eine antwort bezüglich der voraussichtlichen auslieferung der pro-modelle seeehhhr freuen.
vielleicht sind aber auch grad alle so beschäftigt mit dem räder montieren!? hoofe ich....


----------



## derheftige (25. März 2004)

Habe schon überlegt bei Canyon anzurufen ob ich auch von den Verzögerungen betroffen bin, aber ich lasse mich überraschen.

Und lieber bekomme ich mein Bike eine Woche oder zwei Wochen später (das Wetter ist eh bescheiden), bevor die in der Montage so stressen und die Hälfte vergessen oder schlampig einbauen......

Gruß

Steini


----------



## mstaab_canyon (25. März 2004)

Hallo,



			
				jup. schrieb:
			
		

> haaalloooo canyon-mitarbeiter oder herr staab!!!!!
> ich würde mich über eine antwort bezüglich der voraussichtlichen auslieferung der pro-modelle seeehhhr freuen.
> vielleicht sind aber auch grad alle so beschäftigt mit dem räder montieren!? hoofe ich....



Grand Canyon Pro werden ca. ab Anfang KW 15 verfügbar sein und dann nach Bestelldatum montiert. Das ist gegenüber dem ursprünglichen Termin wie weiter oben geschrieben ca. 1 Woche später.

Wg. der Verzögerung der anderen Modelle, die uns sehr leid tut, bitte ich die betroffenen Kunden sich bei Fragen mit den Kollegen die unter den im Schreiben angegebenen Telefonnummern erreichbar sind zu besprechen. Ich kann hier im Forum leider nicht die Einzelfälle klären. Danke.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## punkrockhamburg (25. März 2004)

Laut Aussage von Herrn Joras wirds mit Elite und Co. erst Mitte bis Ende Juni ...

Ich finde, so langsam könnte man mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen...

Gruß Josch


----------



## jwauhd (26. März 2004)

Was für ein Mist,

jetzt hatte ich extra das ES6 bestellt, da es Ende April lieferbar sein sollte (wollte eigentlich das ES7, aber August ist nicht akzeptabel) und nun wieder diese Verschiebung.

Mir kommt es langsam auch so vor, als wird hier der Kunde verarscht. Erstmal Kunden fangen und dann später die ganze Wahrheit auftischen. Ob Canyon weiß das es 7 mal schwerer ist einen verlorenen Kunden wieder zu gewinnen als einen Neuen zu finden? Und bei den vielen negativen Postings sind sicherlich auch Viele dabei die gleich die Finger von Canyon lassen. Ich hatte es eigentlich auch vor, hab's dann aber doch "gewagt". Tja, und nun. 

STAABI,

bei der neuen Lieferverzögerungsrunde liegt es ja angeblich an der Lieferung von Shimano. Also ich würde die Shimano-Teile beim Händler meines Vertrauens kaufen und Euch schicken, dann könnt ihr mein Rad ja schon mal zusammenbauen. Die Kosten für die Teile und den Versand ziehe ich von eurer Rechung ab. In Ordnung?


Werde am Wochende mal sehen ob das Specialized EPIC noch im Laden ist und dann auch in Abhängigkeit von Staabi's Antwort evtl. das ES wieder abbestellen (obwohl, wenn so viele abbestellen bekomme ich meins vielleicht doch früher   ).


Zuerst waren es die Rahmen, nun die Shimao-parts, was kommt als Nächstes als Grund (Gabel, Dämpfer)?


----------



## Coffee (26. März 2004)

@ jwauhd,

ich vermute mal, das das nciht so einfach geht die Kosten abzuziehen. Denn Du kaufst die Shimanoteile ja viel teurer en als Canyon    Dann zahlen die ja drauf*gg*

Hol dir doch lieber den Rahmen und baus selber auf.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeFS (26. März 2004)

@jwauhd

Auch ich habe mich wegen der Lieferprobleme mit dem ES7 mich für das ES6 entschieden. Bin extra für eine Probefahrt über 400km angereist und habe ganz nebenbei in Koblenz auch noch meinen Führerschein an einer Blitze verloren. 
Habe meine Bestellung am 13.02.04 aufgegeben und gestern meinen dritten(!!!) neuen Liefertermin für den 24.05.04 bekommen  
Habe mein altes Univega bereits im Winter verkauft, einen Gardasee-Urlaub am 08.05 gebucht und stehe jetzt hier mit einem Treckingrad   Wird bestimmt ´ne saucoole Woche....
Ärgerlich dabei ist, dass mir ein lokaler Dealer eine Woche nach meiner Bestellung bei Canyon ein Specialized Enduro zu einem super Preis in meiner Größe (XL) angeboten hat. Lieferzeit 3 (in Worten: DREIIIII) Tage! Jetzt ist es leider nicht mehr verfügbar.
Wenn ich jetzt noch auf das Canyon warte, wer kann mir versprechen, dass da nicht noch mehr Verzögerungen auf mich zu kommen. Wenn bereits vier Wochen vor dem letzten Liefertermin bereits die nächsten vier Wochen oben drauf kommen, sieht das für mich so aus wie ein Krankenschein beim Arzt (Immer erst für zwei Wochen, dann schaun wir weiter...)

Was würde Canyon sagen wenn ich die Zahlungen genauso gehändelt würden!?!?


Meine Freunde haben mir von Canyon abgeraten, ich habe nicht drauf gehört und werde nun belächelt....

Ich werde mich parallel auf jeden Fall weiter nach was Alternativen umsehen.

Grez
GeorgeFS


----------



## Lumix (26. März 2004)

.....erstaunlich, dass CANYON immer noch Werbung wie Hulle macht, obwohl der aktuelle Auftragsbestand nicht mal abgedeckt werden kann   .


----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. März 2004)

Hallo,



> Laut Aussage von Herrn Joras wirds mit Elite und Co. erst Mitte bis Ende Juni ...
> 
> Ich finde, so langsam könnte man mal die Karten auf den Tisch legen...



Ich habe es gerade in dem anderen Thread bereits geschrieben, bei allem Verständnis für die Verärgerung, bitte bleibt objektiv und fair. In diesem speziellem Fall ist es so, das der Termin für dieses eine Grand Canyon Elite auf den 07.06, gerutscht ist, das heißt keinesfalls, das generell "Elite und Co erst Mitte bis Ende Juni" ausgeliefert werden. Ich kann Euch versichern, das hier alle Mitarbeiter mit Hochdruck arbeiten, um Bikes schnellstmöglich nach Wareneingang zu montieren. Und das kann, wie hier ja auch im Forum zu beobachten ist, durchaus auch vor dem Montagetermin auf der Auftragsbestätigung sein. 

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## GeorgeFS (26. März 2004)

Hallo mstaab,

was ist eigentlich das genaue Problem. Warum kann mein ES6 erst Ende Mai ausgeliefert werden. 
Welche Komponenten fehlen genau? Sind es nur Schimano-Komponenten? Wenn ja welche? Ich würde das Rad unter umständen auch unvollständig abnehmen, die Komponenten von meinem Trekingrad abschrauben und damit meinen Urlaub realisieren. Ihr schickt mir die noch fehlenden Komponenten dann nach, wenn Ihr sie da habt. 
Das würde ich kompromisbereit nennen und mein Urlaub wäre noch gerettet. Ich hätte nämlich aufgrund meiner Größe (197cm/102kg) riesen Probleme mir ein passendes Rad zu leihen.

Gruß
GeorgeFS


----------



## derheftige (26. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern mal bei Canyon angerufen, und der Vertriebsleiter, dessen Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiß, teilte mir mit, dass der Großteil der Grand Cayon Elite in der 15. KW voraussichtlich montiert werden wird. Sicher war das eine Vermutung, aber ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen bis dahin noch zu warten. Wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass auch dann dieser Termin nicht mehr gehalten werden kann (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), dann werde ich meine komplette Bestellung stornieren, und mir ein Bike beim lokalen Händler (das Bike habe ich auch schon ausgesucht für den Fall der Fälle) ein Bike kaufen.

Mir tut der Staabi schon langsam leid, weil er so wie seine Mitarbeiter und Kollegen sicher nichts dafür können, aber er es hier in dem Forum ausbaden muss. Sicher ich bin genauso verärgert, um nicht zu sagen ich war gestern richtig lästig deswegen weil ich mich eben schon soooo lange darauf freue. Aber ich denke mir, jetzt habe ich schon seit 19.01.04 gewartet, jetzt kommt es mir auf die zwei oder drei Wochen auch nicht mehr an. Gut, ich habe keinen Urlaub gebucht (ausser im Juli und bis dahin habe ich dann ein neues, egal ob Canyon oder was anderes), und das alte Bike habe ich auch noch....

******* für die die ihr altes Bike verkauft und den Urlaub schon gebucht haben. Da verstehe ich jeden der storniert und sich woanders was zulegt.

Ich hoffe für Canyon, dass es ein "Goodie" für alle Lieferverzögerungen geben wird..... was das sein könnte? Vielleicht der Erlass der Lieferkosten.....

Also viele Grüße an alle.

Steini


----------



## jwauhd (26. März 2004)

@ coffee,

sicherlich sind die Kosten für die Shimano-parts beim Eigenkauf höher als die Canyon Einkaufspreise. Aber bei diesem Ärger erwarte ich auch ein wenig Entgegenkommen von Canyon; diese Mehrkosten sollten von denen getragen werden.

Letzte Woche habe ich von Canyon auch einen neuen Liefertermin bekommen und war positiv überrascht, denn er hat sich um 4 Tage nach vorne verschoben. Ups dachte ich, scheint ja doch nicht so schlecht zu schein wie immer geschrieben, aber nun....



@ STAABI,

bekomme ich noch eine Antwort auf meine oben gestellte Frage bzgl. des Selbstkaufes von den fehlenden Shimano-parts. Danke


----------



## punkrockhamburg (26. März 2004)

> In diesem speziellem Fall ist es so, das der Termin für dieses eine Grand Canyon Elite auf den 07.06, gerutscht ist, das heißt keinesfalls, das generell "Elite und Co erst Mitte bis Ende Juni" ausgeliefert werden.



Was hab ich denn falsch gemacht? Hängts an dem SLR-Sattel oder an dem längeren Vorbau den ich gerne haben wollte? Oder liegts daran, dass es ein S ist?

Darauf  verzichte ich gerne!! Wenn ich dadurch wie die anderen in der 15 KW das Rad bekomme! 

Am Bestelldatum kanns eigentlich nicht liegen - ich hab Mitte Dezember vorbestellt.

Und die Aussage von Herrn Joras war nunmal, dass es an den XT-Parts läge und es deshalb zu den langen Verzögerungen käme. Das eigentliche Ärgernis finde ich eigentlich nur, dass mir drei Mitarbeiter drei verschiedene Informationen geben. 

Gruß - Josch

(die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)


----------



## pefro (26. März 2004)

jwauhd schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee,
> 
> sicherlich sind die Kosten für die Shimano-parts beim Eigenkauf höher als die Canyon Einkaufspreise. Aber bei diesem Ärger erwarte ich auch ein wenig Entgegenkommen von Canyon; diese Mehrkosten sollten von denen getragen werden.
> 
> Letzte Woche habe ich von Canyon auch einen neuen Liefertermin bekommen und war positiv überrascht, denn er hat sich um 4 Tage nach vorne verschoben. Ups dachte ich, scheint ja doch nicht so schlecht zu schein wie immer geschrieben, aber nun....



Sag mal in welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich? Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft denken, dass Canyon Dir die Shimano Teile bei Deinem Bike Dealer zahlt? Echt guter Joke, ich hau mich weg   

Also, bei dem ganzen Trubel hier steht wohl ausser Frage, das Staabi nen guten Job macht - und wenn er auf solche Fragen nicht antwortet, würde ich ihm das nichtmal übel nehmen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pefro (26. März 2004)

Sorry Doppelpost


----------



## punkrockhamburg (26. März 2004)

Ich hatte mein Grand Canyon Elite schon abgeschrieben ...

Jetzt wurde ich von Canyon angerufen und mir wurde versichert, dass das Bike jetzt doch schon nächste Woche (!) ausgeliefert wird. Welch Wendung!!   

Mir wurde erklärt, dass bei Canyon momentan einfach die Luft brennt, vielleicht ist deswegen bei mir das ein- oder andere durcheinander geraten. 
Man erklärte mir auch, dass die vielen Vergleiche zwischen den Lieferterminen (hier im Forum) nicht unbedingt hilfreich sind, da die Gelegenheit doch etwas komplexer ist als es  vielleicht aussieht. Insofern entsteht viel Unmut auch zu Unrecht.

Trotdem (@Staabi), wie Daryl auch schon sagte, die ganzen unschönen Diskussionen und Spekulationen entstehen doch nur, weil der Informationsfluss aus irgendeinem Grund nicht ganz stimmt. Es läge doch an Euch, diesen Spekulationen von Anfang an entgegenzuwirken, indem Ihr konsistente Informationen an die Kunden weitergebt. Der provokante Ton (s.o.) zielte auch dahin - ich möchte niemand persönlich angreifen (ich glaube auch nicht, dass im Moment irgendwer hier gerne mit Dir den Job tauschen will). Aber dieser ganze Ärger mit subjektivem Diskussionsstoff ist imho hausgemacht.

Grüße - Josch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derheftige (26. März 2004)

@punkrockhamburg

Wann hast Du bestellt?   

Gruß

Steini


----------



## punkrockhamburg (26. März 2004)

Vorbestellt irgendwann Mitte Dezember...

EDIT: um genau zu sein am 12.12.03


----------



## derheftige (26. März 2004)

@punkrockhamburg

Danke für die Info. Ich habe am 19.01 das Elite bestellt. Bei mir ist die Montage in der 15. KW .....   

Gruß

Steini


----------



## Garda-Girl (26. März 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

vielleicht tröstet es euch, dass auch die Triathlon-Bikes "Verspätung" haben.
Ich habe heute  Post von Canyon bekommen mit der traurigsten Nachricht des Tages. Erst am 27. Mai ist Stichtag - hoffentlich kommt es noch vor meinem ersten TRI der Saison.    

Garda-Girl


----------



## maldener.r (27. März 2004)

hallo leute

hatte mich am 17. dez.ins auto gesetzt und bin 2 std. bis koblenz gefahren.  
suchte mir das canyon elite aus, und bestellte es.   
meine auftragsbestätigung kam am nächsten tag,und mein termin war der 23-03-04.  

und nun ,der 23-3 ist längst vorbei!!!!!!!

bisher habe ich nichts von canyon. keine post, kein anruf,garnichts mehr gehört.

am 25-03-habe ich angerufen und hab einen neuen termin bekommen..........26-04-04................................

meine lieben damen und herren,wieee laaange denn noch..

mfg   ralf


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2004)

war heute auch im laden in koblenz , hab irgentwie mitbekommen das ,dass yellostone erst ab august wieder leiferbar ist ...

und stellt mal en paar mehr bedienungen ein


----------



## silver (4. April 2004)

Kann es sein, dass die meisten von euch einen neuen Termin bekommen haben der in der letzten Mai Woche liegt? Zumindest diejenigen die ein ES5 bestellt haben?
Wie will Canyon das denn hinbekommen? 
Will Canyon alle bestellten Räder innerhalb einer Woche zusammenbauen?
Ich befürchte dass da eventuell noch eine Lieferverzögerung ansteht.

mfg,
silver


----------

